# The Grand Canal



## Rangefinder (Apr 26, 2013)

It's been a while since I've picked up a brush, but my wife decided she wanted something to match our newly remodeled kitchen. Started this two nights ago and just finished. Thought I'd share and get some input.

New here, BTW. So.... Hello all.

Jim


----------



## casey (May 19, 2013)

Very nice! Love the colors of the water.


----------

